# Is this Normal? How the dog sits?



## Nanoxnano (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello! First time puppy owner. I noticed lately my dog has been sitting like this. His hind legs are folded back. Is this normal?? He is about 6 months old. He walks fine and runs fine as well. Thanks.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Is he actually sitting like that or just posed like that in the process of moving from laying down to standing up? 

That leg/hip pose is pretty normal for being stretched out laying down or having a morning stretch when waking up, but I haven't ever seen a dog sit like that, as in, move from a standing to sitting position and stay like that or move from a laying position and stay like that


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

I agree. I have seen than type of sitting after a morning stretch or before laying down. But I have never seen a dog go from standing to sitting like that...and holding that position.


----------



## Nanoxnano (Jan 31, 2016)

Yes. He sits like that! Maybe for a whole minute or two or three. Never really counted. He will sit like normal and then spread his hind legs like that. He will do it every now and for sure a few times a day.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

Huh...Has he been checked out by a vet? You might want to rule out hip or knee problems....Than again you could just have a quirky dog...But to be on the safe side, I would get a medical opinion.

I have only seen dogs lay with their back legs "spooted" out like that. But never sit for a minute or more.


----------



## Whip (Jul 19, 2015)

That is unusual. I've seen many dogs lie down that way, but never one that stayed seated in that position. I echo TheDarkestMinds' suggestion to have him checked out. Even if it is just a quirk, I'd rather be on the safe side.

He is really, really, super duper adorable, by the way.


----------



## Pattihop (Jan 23, 2020)

My dog sits exactly like that! And yes I've seen dogs lay like this but never sit until my dog lol and she ALWAYS SITS LIKE THIS


----------



## Pattihop (Jan 23, 2020)




----------

